# Dog Walking



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Every Friday afternoon at 2.30 the ESMA association has a dog walking group and would be happy to welcome visitors. We walk for about 90 (round trip) into the desert and see the local tombs whilst walking the dogs from the shelter. This is a great opportunity to meet dog lovers, have some exercise, see the tombs and more importantly help the dog to walk on the leash ,

We are located at Villa El Bab El Ali on Sakkara Tourist Road. From Haram (Pyramid Road) or over the Mounib Bridge, take the exit “Sakkara, Badrashin.” Once on the Sakkara tourist road, Maryoteya, reach the Madina Academy building, then take the first right turn. Stay on this road until you reach the end and turn left. Sakkara Country Club will be on your right. The other landmark to look for is the Medina Horse Riding Club just 1km before ESMA. Follow this road and pass three mosques on the left. 100 meters after the third mosque is the entrance to the ESMA shelter.


----------

